# Some Info/Advice Appreciated



## old_man (Dec 5, 2012)

*In the near future, I'll be finishing up a 10 week cycle of Test E (350 mg/wk), Primobolan (400 mg/wk), and Deca (100 mg wk, note: for joint support). My question is kind of generic so I won't list my stats, but if anyone wants them, just ask. My question is simply this: once I take my last pins, how long before the muscle-building effects of each of the above will stop? 

Also, I have been taking .25 mg arimidex x3/wk, and no signs of gyno. I do have some Clomid for PCT but for a relatively short cycle and low dosages, what's the least amount I can get away with? I haven't used Clomid before but understand it can have some unpleasant sides, which I'd like to avoid if possible. 

Any advice appreciated, thanks.*


----------



## old_man (Dec 8, 2012)

old_man said:


> *In the near future, I'll be finishing up a 10 week cycle of Test E (350 mg/wk), Primobolan (400 mg/wk), and Deca (100 mg wk, note: for joint support). My question is kind of generic so I won't list my stats, but if anyone wants them, just ask. My question is simply this: once I take my last pins, how long before the muscle-building effects of each of the above will stop?
> 
> Also, I have been taking .25 mg arimidex x3/wk, and no signs of gyno. I do have some Clomid for PCT but for a relatively short cycle and low dosages, what's the least amount I can get away with? I haven't used Clomid before but understand it can have some unpleasant sides, which I'd like to avoid if possible.
> 
> Any advice appreciated, thanks.*



Anybody able to give some input?


----------



## old_man (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd really appreciate some sort of feedback, particularly on the Clomid (minimum dosage, etc...).


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2012)

You will need to double check this but I think you start at 50 mg a day for the first two weeks then 100 mg the third week then either 150 mg or 200 mg the fourth week. Or that might be backwards and you start at 200 mg the first week then taper down. Like I said, that's just from memory but I'm sure if you searched it, you can find a post on it. Just search PCT. Clomid made me an emotional wreck. I had to stop taking it three weeks in b/c I was acting like a bitch.  

How did you like the Primo? Did you experience any sides from it? How long did you run it for? I heard it needs to be run for 16 weeks for full effect.


----------



## Robalo (Dec 13, 2012)

old_man said:


> I'd really appreciate some sort of feedback, particularly on the Clomid (minimum dosage, etc...).



Hey, old_man. You can use 50mg clomid at bed time for 4 weeks along with the adex for 3 weeks. Did you use some HCG along the cycle?


----------



## old_man (Dec 13, 2012)

rippedgolfer said:


> You will need to double check this but I think you start at 50 mg a day for the first two weeks then 100 mg the third week then either 150 mg or 200 mg the fourth week. Or that might be backwards and you start at 200 mg the first week then taper down. Like I said, that's just from memory but I'm sure if you searched it, you can find a post on it. Just search PCT. Clomid made me an emotional wreck. I had to stop taking it three weeks in b/c I was acting like a bitch.
> 
> How did you like the Primo? Did you experience any sides from it? How long did you run it for? I heard it needs to be run for 16 weeks for full effect.


I think you start the Clomid at the higher dose and taper down. I think I can get along with what Robalo suggests though, 50 mg for 4 wks. Might help to avoid the sides, too.


----------



## old_man (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, about the Primo, it was my first time doing it. I cut my cycle short after 10 weeks due to my BP getting a bit high. I also lost a little hair. I was getting good gains though and would have liked to do it for longer. The muscle is high quality and so far I've kept most of it.


----------



## DOBE (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi grampa, if you're using a little hcg throughout your cycle, you'll find the pct a lot smoother. 50mg clomid for 2 or 3 weeks should be ok. I'm 52 and like doing short cycles now. 5 or 6 weeks on 5 or 6 off. for me the  hcg is key,and recovery is a lot easyer. I dont use a lot of clomid sometimes 100mg for a week then 50 for another week then maybe 25mg for a few days. sometimes I'll just cruise with 200mg of test during the time "off" but always keep the boys going with hcg.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

old_man said:


> Oh, about the Primo, it was my first time doing it. I cut my cycle short after 10 weeks due to my BP getting a bit high. I also lost a little hair. I was getting good gains though and would have liked to do it for longer. The muscle is high quality and so far I've kept most of it.


My bp starts to get up there a ways towards the later half of my cycles. Always use low dose aspirin and advanced cycle support by iml and it takes care of it. Maybe something to think about next cycle bro. And with clomid my first week is always 100 then I usually drop to 50 for the last 3 weeks. That was when I wasn't blasting and cruising tho


----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

DOBE said:


> Hi grampa, if you're using a little hcg throughout your cycle, you'll find the pct a lot smoother. 50mg clomid for 2 or 3 weeks should be ok. I'm 52 and like doing short cycles now. 5 or 6 weeks on 5 or 6 off. for me the  hcg is key,and recovery is a lot easyer. I dont use a lot of clomid sometimes 100mg for a week then 50 for another week then maybe 25mg for a few days. sometimes I'll just cruise with 200mg of test during the time "off" but always keep the boys going with hcg.


Solid advice bro. The only time I used hcg was on a heavy tren cycle and it definitely helped recovery


----------



## boxcar96 (Dec 13, 2012)

1Tsp twice/day of cayenne powder  helps with high bp and great for heart health


----------



## longworthb (Dec 13, 2012)

Actually I've been reading about that too. Interested in trying it. Maybe when my bp starts to go up ill give it a try


----------

